# "Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt" - Bitte helft mir!



## XHotSniperX (10. August 2009)

*"Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt" - Bitte helft mir!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich benutze zur Zeit 7 und hatte bis vor einigen Tagen keine Probleme mit dem Internet. Mein IE sagt mir bei grösseren Downloads nach kurzer Zeit bevor der Download abgeschlossen ist, dass die Verbindung zum Server zurückgesetzt wurde. Danach bricht der Download einfach ab. Ich kann also z.B. grössere Dateien (wie iTunes), die eine längere Zeit brauchen zum herunterladen, nicht downloaden.

Ich habe aber eine temporäre Lösung gefunden:

Ich habe den Netzwerkadabter "Realtek RTL8111b" deinstalliert und das System neugestartet. Danach hat 7 automatisch wieder genau die gleichen Treiber installiert und siehe da: Es funktioniert wieder normal, allerdings ist nach einem erneuten Neustart alles wieder beim alten und nach einer Stunde (ohne Neustart) taucht das Problem wieder auf. Ich habe schon die Win7 Treiber von der Herstellerseite installiert, aber leider war genau das gleiche zu sehen. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn das Problem reizt einen wirklich, wenn man wichtige sachen aus dem Internet downloaden muss.

Übrigens: Mit Firefox und anderen browsern komme ich auch nicht weiter ---> führt zum gleichen!

Danke


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2009)

*AW: "Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt" - Bitte helft mir!*

Besorge dir mal eine andere NIC zum testen. Es koennte sein das deine bisherige nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## XHotSniperX (12. August 2009)

*AW: "Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt" - Bitte helft mir!*

Was ist denn eine NIC? 

PS: Falls das irgendwas mit dem Router oder mit dem Provider zu tun haben sollte, muss ich sagen, dass das Internet an anderen Computern problemlos funktioniert. Also muss es an der Software liegen.


----------



## Special_Flo (12. August 2009)

*AW: "Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt" - Bitte helft mir!*

Tach, 
Neh NIC ist eine Neztwerkkarte! 
Also du sollst dir eine zum einbauen holen und mal testen ob es damit besser geht. 
 mfg Flo


----------



## Wargrown (13. August 2009)

*AW: "Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt" - Bitte helft mir!*

Als ich das hatte war das ein Virus


----------



## XHotSniperX (17. August 2009)

*AW: "Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt" - Bitte helft mir!*

Soooo.... vielen dank erstmal! Jetzt funktioniert das Internet wieder einwandfrei... ich habe genau nichts gemacht! Ich habe ganz einfach noch einmal per gerätemanager den adapter deinstalliert und neugestartet! Danach hat windows nicht 2 Treiber installiert (ich habe dual adapter), sondern nur einmal den Treiber installiert. Und es funktioniert wieder.

Davor hatte windows immer 2-mal den gleichen Treiber installiert. Das ist das einzige, das sich geändert hat und ich glaube das war auch der Fehler! Es kann gut sein, dass Microsoft diesen Fehler schnell korrigiert hat, da ich nämlich irgendeinen Fehler darüber mal an Microsoft gesendet hatte!

mfg sniper


----------

